# Vibrant Natural Colors?



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I love making my goat milk soap, and I love playing with swirls, colors, and additives. However, I am trying to keep my product as close to all-natural as possible. I am looking for natural colorants that produce and sustain some vibrant color when cured. I've used a lot of different botanical powders and infused oils, but all of the colors end up dull or muted in some way. Are there natural colors that are bright at vibrant?

Thanks.


----------



## rfay (Apr 9, 2006)

Natural colorant can be a little tricky at times. You really just have to play around and figure out how much colorant to add to achieve the color you want really and keep good notes of how much you put in to achieve the color you like. It can take some time to find just the right amount for the color that you want. 
Infused oils, I find that Spirulina makes a real nice green color. Add 1 Tlbs. of the infused spirulina color to a cup of your soap base, mix well. 
If you want a more intense color double the amount, more muted color halve the amount.
Turmeric can make a fairly nice yellow color.
For orange color, a combination of Turmeric and Paprika in glycerin (mostly Turmeric)

Annetto seed infusion can make a great color as well.

I love using Clays for natural colorant as well !

Hope that helps some,
Fay


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Indigo for blue. Mine was a light blue but I have seen pictures of soap when the indigo made a nice deep blue. Your soap batter must be white-white or the indigo will turn green.


----------

